# Dunham's ammo



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Had a chance to swing by the local Dunham's and they were fairly well stocked on ammo in the more popular calibers. They had 22lr, 9mm, .40, .45, .308, 30-06, and .223. 

.22 was CCI 50rds for $5 and 9mm was Wolf brand 50rds for $25. I didn't price check other calibers


----------



## Fishbroker1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Not a bad price for the .22 but that’s high (even by today’s prices) for the 9mm. I just paid $21.95 for 115 grain FMJ 9mm and I thought that was high!



Radar420 said:


> Had a chance to swing by the local Dunham's and they were fairly well stocked on ammo in the more popular calibers. They had 22lr, 9mm, .40, .45, .308, 30-06, and .223.
> 
> .22 was CCI 50rds for $5 and 9mm was Wolf brand 50rds for $25. I didn't price check other calibers





Radar420 said:


> Had a chance to swing by the local Dunham's and they were fairly well stocked on ammo in the more popular calibers. They had 22lr, 9mm, .40, .45, .308, 30-06, and .223.
> 
> .22 was CCI 50rds for $5 and 9mm was Wolf brand 50rds for $25. I didn't price check other calibers


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fishbroker1 said:


> Not a bad price for the .22 but that’s high (even by today’s prices) for the 9mm. I just paid $21.95 for 115 grain FMJ 9mm and I thought that was high!


I have a friend who's been looking for more 9mm. He bought some recently online for .60 a rd and I'm pretty sure it was FMJ.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Which Dunham’s. One s I ve been in recently have had bare shelves


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow. Looks like I am sitting on an ammo goldmine. Can we sell ammo on here? Lol.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> Which Dunham’s. One s I ve been in recently have had bare shelves


This one is on John R in Madison Heights


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Found a few boxes of Prairie Storm 12 gauge #5's at Cabelas's, and even though I prefer the Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads, I don't want to be pheasant hunting in SD this year with dove loads so I bought them. They also had just brought out some Winchester 5.56 and 9mm...professionally presented in shopping carts in the middle of the aisle. Noticed that the price was off the charts so I'm glad I didn't need either.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Which Dunham’s. One s I ve been in recently have had bare shelves


Same here Kevin. Buddy works for cabela's, think I'd be loaded.. Keeps telling me he's grabbing some. Still never see it 😠


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

The Owosso store is slowly but surly getting more ammo in. I need done 30-06 to shoot through the Remington pump my father in law gifted me


No pistol ammo yet or .22lr. They did have a lot of .450, .308 , 30-06 7.62x39 and some turkey loads for shot gun. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

mal said:


> Found a few boxes of Prairie Storm 12 gauge #5's at Cabelas's, and even though I prefer the Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads, I don't want to be pheasant hunting in SD this year with dove loads so I bought them. They also had just brought out some Winchester 5.56 and 9mm...professionally presented in shopping carts in the middle of the aisle. Noticed that the price was off the charts so I'm glad I didn't need either.


I did see at least one case of Remington pheasant loads but I didn't even look at what size or price.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Radar420 said:


> This one is on John R in Madison Heights


Bet the shelves are empty now.

you were prob lucky and walked in after a shipment. My local Dunham’s is stripped in no time. We actually have one guy in particular that knows the delivery schedule and pulls up with a shopping cart when they are setting it out. He buys the max allowed of everything. Employee told me about it after I was griping thatI can’t find 12g target shells for my son. They have no limit on those so he buys them all. I haven’t been able to takeoff work to beat him to it.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtyCuffs said:


> Bet the shelves are empty now.
> 
> you were prob lucky and walked in after a shipment. My local Dunham’s is stripped in no time. We actually have one guy in particular that knows the delivery schedule and pulls up with a shopping cart when they are setting it out. He buys the max allowed of everything. Employee told me about it after I was griping thatI can’t find 12g target shells for my son. They have no limit on those so he buys them all. I haven’t been able to takeoff work to beat him to it.


My friend just sent me this pic. 22 and 9mm are gone.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Radar420 said:


> My friend just sent me this pic. 22 and 9mm are gone.
> 
> View attachment 769479


WOW! That is by far the most ammo I've seen since early last year!!!!

My Dunhams doesn't even have an ammo isle anymore. When the truck shows up the guys all stand around and they just set the stuff on the gun case and its all snatched up


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Just stopped at a man cave/garage sale. Their ad referenced a lot of outdoor items including guns and ammo. They had some 9mm there and they were asking $35 a box for 50 rounds. I think I'll wait!


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dunhams has, does currently and always will suck donkey ’s when it comes to the prices of most things outside of special sales. 

Currently sales on ammo don’t exist so this is expected. I thought 1.80 per round for federal hst was a hoot until I saw a 5 round box of some turkey shot shell load for 52 dollars . Think I’ll go buy a turkey  this year. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtyCuffs said:


> WOW! That is by far the most ammo I've seen since early last year!!!!
> 
> My Dunhams doesn't even have an ammo isle anymore. When the truck shows up the guys all stand around and they just set the stuff on the gun case and its all snatched up


I feel ya. Pre-craziness that would've been a full aisle of ammo plus a locked glass cabinet for the pistol ammo. At some point they quit locking the cabinet and now it doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

For the sake of comparison, I stopped at Jay's in Clare a bit ago on the way up north. They had a bunch of different 9mm all around $24 for 50rds. There was a few dozen boxes of 22 that I couldn't identify for $5.29 for 50rds.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Heard about a recent garage sale. 357 reloads for $1/pop...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Walmart is the only place I have seen not sticking it to their customers. They still have their rolll back pricing on anything they get in. Last time I was there they had 3 brands of 12 ga target loads. Federal top gun 100 count boxes for $22. Winchester 100 count boxes for a couple dollars more.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)




----------

